Ask HN: What do you use to keep distinct strong passwords? - y1426i
======
pwg
Password Gorilla:
[https://github.com/zdia/gorilla/wiki](https://github.com/zdia/gorilla/wiki)

------
al11588
I created my own password generator in Python. When it comes to applications
there is PWGen which is really good.

